# Edge with hot signal and high s/n ratio



## old_dood (Apr 1, 2016)

is the Edge less susceptible than the Bolt to interference (supposedly) due to higher than recommended s/n ratio?


----------



## old_dood (Apr 1, 2016)

there have been many posts regarding picture quality issues in the bolt forum due to the hot signal/high s/n ratio that some providers provide. I'm currently having such issues. surely someone here has knowledge of whether an Edge would give me a more stable picture than my current Bolt+.


----------

